# High speed bands for 10 and 12mm steel?



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi!
I normally shoot 8 and 9mm steel ammo.
I use tapered tbg 24 to 16mm drawlength 37" and activlength a little less than 8".
I love the speed an flat trajectory.
Now i'm searching an band configuration to shoot 10 and 12mm steel with highspeed to achieve an as flat as possible trajectory.
What would you recommend?
I have still a lot 0.04 latex maybe i can use this stuff?

Would like to hear what you think!

Bye, Stefan


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi, 
there was no reply to this topic until know.
So I tried out some stuff.
First i tried the 0.04" latex from ss. Single tapered 24 to 16mm 7.5" activ length, the performance was ok,
but ...... I wasn't happy with it.
Today i tried some die cut black latex tapered 22 to 15mm I bought some months ago.
Binding them up double with a slightly modified synthetic chinese pouch.
Ammo was 10.5mm steel with 4.8 gramms.
I was very impressed about the speed. 
That was the performance i was looking for.









Some weeks ago I tried the black latex single with 8mm steel and in my eyes speed wasn't as good as I expected. Far away from tbg!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Have You tried any of these

http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Categories/Zubehoer_fuer_SchleudernZwillen/Material_fuer_den_Eigenbau/Naturlatex-Baender

http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Categories/Zubehoer_fuer_SchleudernZwillen/Material_fuer_den_Eigenbau/NaturlatexHighSpeedMaterial


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Kalevala said:


> Have You tried any of these
> 
> http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Categories/Zubehoer_fuer_SchleudernZwillen/Material_fuer_den_Eigenbau/Naturlatex-Baender
> 
> http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Categories/Zubehoer_fuer_SchleudernZwillen/Material_fuer_den_Eigenbau/NaturlatexHighSpeedMaterial


Hi Kalevara,
last year I tried the 0,9mm Latex from Kugel-Winnie.
I didn't like it. In my eyes not very good. I was very disappointed!

But I can highly recommend this purple stuff.
http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Products/110103001
The fastest stuff I've ever tried for small ammo. Used it in a single tapered configuration 24 to 16mm.
Great stuff!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

have you seen jeorges band calculator?

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

twang said:


> have you seen jeorges band calculator?
> http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


Yes, of course!
Do you want to shoot 8mm steel with tapered bands 35 to 20mm drawlength 90cm and 20cm activ length?
The results of the calculator are absolut overkill! imho


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

best single tapered flat bands for 10mm steel


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Do you have any ballpark numbers of the speed you want to achive? *Looking around for his chrono. And are we talking normal draw, semi butterfly, full butterfly?

/Uba


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

I use gzk 1mm at 23-18mm for 12mm steel or 10mm lead, I've got some more on the way, I'll do a video when I get to use it to show you the speed at 10 and 20m ! Gzk black .76 23-18 or even 20-15 is also nice for 10mm steel, nice easy draw and lightening quick

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullpower24hour (Jun 6, 2010)

I use gzk 0.8mm with a taper of 3cm - 2cm and shoot 10mm lead and steel and it does well with 12mm steel. Accurate and fast. Not sure how fast this set up is, but it seems the fastest I’ve tried with no drop off in accuracy on a pp scorpion frame. This set up is for general purpose shooting and hunting.


----------

